# Boxing In A Boiler



## jedmc571 (3 Oct 2009)

Hello, 

I'm thinking of boxing my boiler in that's in my garage, I'm looking for some ideas, or links to a post of someone who may have done it here or another site?

I know it's probably an easy job, but I wan't to get it right.

First question is.........What to make it from? the garage is dry and I'm suspecting the answer will be MDF

Next is what thickness, I thought 18mm but wondered if 12mm would be ok, it's purely cosmetic to cover the boiler and just a couple of doors.

Cheers

Jed


----------



## joiner_sim (3 Oct 2009)

12mm MDF probably be okay, with a small bit of timber framework behind it just to keep it sturdy. You need to think about ventilation if you have not already considered lourve doors.


----------



## WellsWood (3 Oct 2009)

The first thing to do is get out the instructions and look for the section on minimum clearances. If you box in a boiler and impinge upon these specs the likelihood is that come service time your heating engineer won't touch it but still charge the callout fee). You may also invalidate any warranty in force. My new boiler will tolerate an unvented space only if it is above a certain size.


----------



## wizer (3 Oct 2009)

How many rounds do you want to go?


----------



## jedmc571 (3 Oct 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Oh Thomas you are a muppet !

You do like to look outside the box, if it makes ou hapy I'll take 4 rounds please.


----------



## devonwoody (4 Oct 2009)

Funny things boilers and ventilation.

Gas engineer was in a few years ago (new plastic pipes in the road) told me my kitchen unit did not give enough ventilation to the boiler and issued me with a notice.

So I made a louvred door from floor to kitchen unit top in front of the boiler. Passed OK.

Last year I had the boiler serviced, got issued with a notice, too much ventilation.

But because my fitting was done before the present regulations I am allowed to continue using.

I suppose too much ventilation is a global warming regulation????????


----------



## matt (4 Oct 2009)

You may find that a stock kitchen cabinet is large enough to cover it. From an access point of view, I would make something that can be lifted off completely rather than fixed to the wall.


----------



## cambournepete (4 Oct 2009)

Our boiler is in the kitchen.
I replaced the cupboard enclosing my boiler with another, larger cupboard, with adequate ventilation and clearance according to the boiler specs and the engineer didn't like that. He reckoned we couldn't have any cupboard around it. This seems odd as I've seen newer properties using such cupboards.

I've not changed anything since so will have to see what the next guy says.


----------



## yetloh (4 Oct 2009)

It all depends on the boiler. Mine (Vaillant condensing non combi) does not need ventilation because it has a double flue - pulls air in down the outer part and discharges exhaust gases up the middle part. Aren't all new boilers like this? 

Jim


----------



## jedmc571 (4 Oct 2009)

Hello Again, 

I'm looking for construction tips please.

I've taken into consideration venting, and even got advice from my mate who's a plumber.

The cabinet has a particular space to fill, and will be approx, 920 x 740

I'm not sure what material to use, or what thickness, in fact I know nothing  

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodmagnet (4 Oct 2009)

Jed, you can use any thickness you like really, and
do it like joiner_ sim said. It's only a box to hide
the boiler after all, i've used 6mm ply in the past
and a bit of roofing lathe because that's all i had
at the time and could'nt afford to buy anything
else. :wink:


----------



## BradNaylor (4 Oct 2009)

I tried to put my old boiler in a box but she played merry Hell!


----------



## Karl (4 Oct 2009)

Jed

The walnut wall unit on the left hand side of the picture below is how I boxed in my boiler - it was deeper than the wall units (just). It doesn't have a top or bottom, thereby allowing maximum ventilation.







18mm MDF will be fine. Make it easily removeable so that the boiler can be serviced. Construction/hanging really depends on the individual boiler siting - any chance of a pick?

Cheers

Karl


----------

